# Selected Sunderland shipping news - 1959



## zelo1954 (Apr 5, 2005)

Friday 30th January 1959

River: BRITISH BIRCH (repg), Greenwell’s #1 Dock; PATELLA (repg), Greenwell’s #2 Dock; MANCHESTER FAITH (ftg out), Scotia Quay; NORDIC HERON (ftg out), Manor Quay; YEWBANK (ftg out), Palmer’s Hill Quay; POOLE HARBOUR (repg), Austin’s Dock; BIRDWOOD (repg), Austin’s Pontoon; SHEAF FIELD (ftg out), BARON MINTO (ftg out), Laing’s Quay; WAVEBANK (ftg out), NICETO DE LARRINAGA (ftg out), Short’s Quay; BURNHOPE (laid up), ELDRA (laid up), WALLSEND (laid up), Pallion Tiers; LORD GLANELY (laid up), WINKLEIGH (laid up), Claxheugh; SHOREHAM (ldg), KEYNES (ldg), Lambton & Hetton; THOMAS HARDIE (ldg), KINNAIRD HEAD (ldg), Wearmouth; WANDLE (wtg ld), Middle Tier Rack.

Docks: MURDOCH (ldg), 1 & 2 Staiths; FRED EVERARD (ldg), 8 Staiths; WANDSWORTH (ldg), 21 Staiths; FIREBEAM (ldg), 22 Staiths; GLANOWEN (ldg), 23 Staiths; BARON ELIBANK (laid up), Dock Tiers; KYLOE (laid up), no.1 Berth Hendon Dock; ESSO GENESEE (dis paraffin), West Berth; LORD CITRINE (repg), East Quay North; LA LOMA (ftg out), Sheer’s Quay; HMS AVONDALE (brkg up), HMS PROVIDENCE (brkg up), HMS ALLINGTON CASTLE (brkg up), Young’s Quay; RWC HOPPER no.31 (repg), RWC DREDGER no.2 (repg), RWC Dry Dock.

WEAR arrivals: ESSO GENESEE (Saltend), WANDSWORTH (London), FRED EVERARD (Naestved), SHOREHAM (Southampton), CELIA (Gothenburg).
WEAR sailings: CELIA (Tyne), THAMESWOOD, FIREGLOW, CROYDON (London), ESSO DAKOTAH (Saltend), CORFOSS (Plymouth).

TYNE arrivals: BLANKENBURG, BRIXTON, TOTLAND, CELIA, MARWICK HEAD, UNDEN, BORDER FUSILIER, ESTEBURG, NORRIX, COPSEWOOD, THOMAS GOULDEN, PAUL M., KINGSTON, NORDZEE, BRAEMAR.
TYNE sailings: DONG HAE, HUDSON CAPE, DULWICH, BOHUS, CLYDE PROSPECTOR, ASSIDUITY, DORSETBROOK, MAJORCA, LEDA, KIRSTEN TORM, GEORGINA V. EVERARD, ARALIZ, PAUL M., FIRELIGHT, SIR ALEXANDER KENNEDY, LADY CHARRINGTON, HARRY RICHARDSON, HACKNEY, LAMBTONIAN.

TEES arrivals: DURWARD, BENVENUE, SHELL LOADER, EDUARD ESSBERGER, FALSTER, BRUNO, MELISSA M., SANTA MARGHERITA.
TEES sailings: BRITISH CAPTAIN.

HARTLEPOOLS arrivals: CORSTREAM, BASBECK, SIR JOHN SNELL.
HARTLEPOOLS sailings: BLACKWALL POINT.

SEAHAM arrivals: ADAMS BECK, FLATHOUSE.
SEAHAM sailings: GOSPORT, PORTSMOUTH, ASHDENE, PORTSLADE.

BLYTH arrivals: JOHN CHARRINGTON, SAGACITY, CLIFF QUAY, ASSIDUITY, JONRIX, AGATE, CORBURN, CORMEAD.


Thursday 28th May 1959

River: DURHAM TRADER (ftg out), Greenwell’s #1 Dock; CAPTAIN J.M. DONALDSON (repg), Greenwell’s #2 Dock; SAN PATRICIO (repg), Greenwell’s Quay; ALUCO (ftg out), Manor Quay; CORHAMPTON (ftg out), Palmer’s Hill Quay; LONDON MERCHANT (repg), Austin’s Quay; SIR ARCHIBALD PAGE (repg), Austin’s Pontoon; THISTLEDALE (laid up), Southwick Tier; PLAINSMAN (ftg out), Doxford’s Quay; AMBERTON (ftg out), Short’s Quay; LORD GLANELY (laid up), WINKLEIGH (laid up), Claxheugh; DEEDALE (dis cement), Wylam Wharf; SIGRID (ldg), RATTRAY HEAD (ldg), Lambton & Hetton; THOMAS LIVESEY (ldg), Wearmouth; COLONEL CROMPTON (wtg orders), Bridge Tier.

Docks: THOMAS GOULDEN (ldg), 1 & 2 Staiths; AQUACRETE (ldg), 8 Staiths; CHESSINGTON (ldg), 23 Staiths; BARON ELIBANK (laid up), KYLOE (laid up), Dock Tiers; ELDRA (laid up), No.1 Berth Hendon Dock; CANOPUS (wtg ld), North Warehouse; BURNHOPE (laid up), WALLSEND (laid up), Sheer’s Quay; NCB PONTOONS (??), Sea Lock; HMS ALLINGTON CASTLE (brkg up), HMS PROVIDENCE (brkg up), Young’s Quay; SANTA CRUZ (repg), RWC HOPPER no.28 (repg), RWC PALLION (repg), RWC Dry Dock.

WEAR arrivals: DEEDALE, AQUACRETE (London), SIGRID, RATTRAY HEAD (Grangemouth), CANOPUS (Hartlepool).
WEAR sailings: ESSO GENESEE (Saltend), MISS CHANDRIS (new, Baltimore via London), ADAMS BECK (London), BRIMSDOWN (Plymouth).

TYNE arrivals: MANGEN, ELSI BREUER, BRIXTON, AGAIS, LEDA, CELIA, SYLVIAN COAST, PANAYIA MOUTSAINA, SKJELBRED, CARLO, FREDERICK JOHN EVANS, CATFORD, AMBERLEY, HARRY RICHARDSON, BLACKWALL POINT, BRUNSWICK WHARF, RAFFELBERG, BUCKLAW, NETHERLANDS COAST, SUFFOLK COAST, MARIE CHRISTINE, WILLIAM PEARMAN.
TYNE sailings: ALLURITY, EWELL, EFFRA, WILLIAM PEARMAN, VENUS, FAIENCE, BRITISH GENERAL, VALETTA, WANSBECK, ARUBA, PIRKKO NURMINEN, RITA, ALEXANDRA, CHLOE, EL SATURNO, PERTINENCE, NOREN, CHESHIRE COAST, JOHN ORWELL PHILLIPS, WESTWOOD.

SEAHAM arrivals: CORFIELD, KEYNES, EMSWORTH, FALCONER BIRKS
SEAHAM sailings: THOMAS HARDIE, CORBEACH, MARIAN M., HELMSDALE.

HARTLEPOOLS arrivals: MUDO, EDISTONE, SERVUS.
HARTLEPOOLS sailings: MOUNT BATTOCK, REFFELBERG, MINSTER, STAVFJORD, HOLDERNOOK, CANOPUS, ROYALGATE, FIREGLOW, BLACK RANGER, CORSTREAM.


Wednesday 30th September 1959

River: DAVID POLLOCK (repg), Greenwell’s #1 Dock; CHUMLEIGH (repg), Greenwell’s #2 Dock; BRADFORD CITY (repg), FRESNO CITY (repg), Greenwell’s Quay; ALUCO (ftg out), ARIANTA (ftg out), Manor Quay; SILVERISLE (ftg out), Palmer’s Hill Quay; PASS OF KINTAIL (repg), Austin’s Quay; MANCHESTER FAME (ftg out), Austin’s Pontoon; SHEAF WEAR (ftg out), Laing’s Quay; ADVENTURER (ftg out), DEVON CITY (ftg out), Doxford’s Quay; NORTON (ftg out), Short’s Quay; LORD GLANELY (laid up), WINKLEIGH (laid up), Claxheugh; IRON ORE (ftg out), F. WERNER (wtg docks), Corporation Quay; DEESIDE (dis cement), Wylam Wharf; THOMAS HARDIE (ldg), Lambton & Hetton; BRUNSWICK WHARF (ldg), Wearmouth; EMSWORTH (wtg ld), White’s Tier.

Docks: WINSOR (ldg), 22 Staiths; BARON ELIBANK (laid up), KYLOE (laid up), ELDRA (laid up), No.1 Berth Hendon Dock; CHAILEY (wtg sail), No.11 Berth Hendon Dock; WILHELMINE OLTMANN (dis DBB), GDY 131 (repg), East Quay; HARPALION (repg), East Quay South; SCOTTISH MONARCH (ftg out), East Quay North; SOUTHWARK (wtg sail), Slope Tier; SILVERBECK (ftg out), Sheer’s Quay; NCB PONTOONS (repg), GREENBATT (wtg orders), Sea Lock; COLONEL CROMPTON (brkg up), HMS PROVIDENCE (brkg up), Young’s Quay; RWC GRAB DREDGER (repg), RWC CINEMA STAR (repg), RWC Dry Dock.

WEAR arrivals: BRUNSWICK WHARF (London), F. WERNER (Rochester), EMSWORTH (Portsmouth).
WEAR sailings: DULWICH (London), CORHAMPTON (trials), ALSTER (Gdynia).

TYNE arrivals: THOMAS LIVESEY, IBERIAN COAST, KINGSTON, MINSTER, ALBION, THUBAN, PIROLA, ALLURITY.
TYNE sailings: SIR ALEXANDER KENNEDY, WILLIAM PEARMAN, HUDSON CAPE, HEATHERGATE, PENAL (trials), PORT JACKSON, SAMUEL CLEGG, PINEWOOD, FLAMMA, EWELL, IBADAN PALM, ASHDENE, PAUL M., ALBION, QUEENSGARTH, FORTUNA, CORSTREAM, MARTINISTAD, BLENHEIM, OLIVIAN COAST.

SEAHAM arrivals: FALCONER BIRKS, AQUACRETE, PAUL M.
SEAHAM sailings: PORTSMOUTH

HARTLEPOOLS arrivals: FIRELIGHT, VARANGMALN, CORSTREAM, KINGSGATE.
HARTLEPOOLS sailings: POMPEY POWER, MITCHAM, BRIXTON, HOLGER.

BLYTH arrivals: CORBANK, HEATHERGATE, THE PRESIDENT, KINNAIRD HEAD, SPONTANEITY, LONDONBROOK.
BLYTH sailings: ARDINGLY, KINNAIRD HEAD, LORD CITRINE, RUBATO, ALBION, BEAULY FIRTH, SPONTANEITY, CAMROUX II, CORMOUNT, HUDSON RIVER, BEARWOOD.

TEES arrivals: TENNYSON, JURA, PASS OF GLENOGLE, WEGA, MARENGO, YARROW.
TEES sailings: PENNYWORTH, LASSELL, BERWICK, VENEENBERG, GOSPORT, ROTA, IBERIAN COAST, PASS OF GLENOGLE, CAIRNDHU, BENCRUACHAN, QUARTERMAN.


----------

